# Hip replacement soon



## Warrigal

Saw the bone doctor (sawbones?) today and I am scheduled for a full hip replacement on 5th August.
After that I will have 5 - 7 days of rehab to get me moving again. The centre where I will be going has its own pool.

Today the consultation cost me $140 with a Medicare*** rebate of $72. The X ray of my hip was bulk billed to Medicare - nothing to pay.
When it comes to the hospital my private health insurance fund will cover the bill entirely as well as the prosthesis. 
Costs for the surgeon, his assistant and the anaesthetist will be in the order of $4,000 to $5,000 after Medicare and health fund rebates.

I think rehab will be covered too but haven't had that conversation yet.

I'll keep you posted.

***Medicare is our universal health cover scheme. It is funded through the tax system with a 2% surcharge on all incomes above $22,000 pa. Seniors can earn more before paying the levy.


----------



## SeaBreeze

That cost is very reasonable Warrigal.  I hope the operation goes smooth for you, and you feel much better after all is said and done.  I'll be thinking of you...hugs.


----------



## imp

Dame, though our differences of opinion have clashed somewhat, given your circumstances I believe you will find this of interest.

My wife's mother, at age 85, had reached the loss of mobility point where she agreed to a hip replacement. At 85, mind you! My wife went to Indiana to help her through the recovery period. The surgery went as planned. But, something was wrong, extreme pain, unable to follow the rehab's directions, unable to walk. X-rays. No evidence of trouble. More pain, more X-rays, this time a hairline fracture of her femur was found. Maybe the Doc was too enthusiastic, or whatever the cause, it seemed the prosthesis had cracked the femur, and HAD to be removed. Second surgery, removed it, immobilized the leg now disconnected from the pelvis for several weeks. Third surgery, to "install" yet a 2nd. ball joint. This went well, the surgeon seemingly apologetic, he should have been having secured two surgical procedure payments of $28,000 each. The lady was able to walk, my wife came home to Missouri, and only several months later, her mother fell in the living room. Result? Yep, broke the "good hip". 

Wife back to Indiana, husband hanging out alone again (no problem really), third surgery to replace the other hip, successful, same surgeon. The lady turned 89 in January, drives herself to the various functions she participates in, her disposition incredibly laudable! Her surgeon? Dead. Cancer he HAD to have known about even while doing her hip replacements! I have the only known mother in law with 3 hip replacements, the 3-legged mother in law! 

If only I could somehow instill in myself the rigor and relish for life she possesses!  imp


----------



## Warrigal

We have clashed? I hadn't noticed. :grin:

That is a terrible story but I pleased to hear that it all turned out well eventually in that at 89 she can still walk, even after so much trouble. I'm pretty much immobilised ATM but the surgeon suggested that I might be able dance at our grand daughter's wedding in October. Let's hope so.

I'm realistic about the things that can go wrong during an operation. I brought up the issue of what to do should I have a stroke or coronary during or after the op. I will be talking to my daughter who is my medical guardian and will indicate that if I am on life support and facing serious brain damage then I prefer to be let go. She can also give permission for organ and tissue donations.

I know the risk is slight but it is well to contemplate all possibilities before undergoing any medical treatments. In this case I have weighed the odds and I want the surgery.


----------



## imp

Ma'am, you are obviously a strong-willed person well within her own ability to weigh and consider consequences. Not knowing more about your circumstances (age, previous health history), one "over here" can only wish you the most beneficial of results possible. 

Please make us all proud of you.    imp


----------



## Warrigal

Thanks imp. I'm 72 so I've already had my three score and ten. Every year now is bonus.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I also wish you well with the hip replacement surgery, Warri. I have a friend that is in her late 70's, and she has had both hips replaced, and she is doing well with it. 
She still goes kayaking, camping, snowmobiling, and swims a lot in the summer, as well as maintaining her house and garden. (now, if I could just get her to learn to use a computer, too ! ) 
She had to be careful what she did while it was healing, but after that, she did pretty much everything that she had done before the surgery, and said she walks with a lot less discomfort.


----------



## drifter

Best wishes, War.


----------



## applecruncher

Wishing you the best, DameW.  A few people I know who have had hip replacements feel much better.


----------



## WhatInThe

Rehab and therapy will be the key. It's just as important as the surgery. Once you are past the surgery and out of the woods on any complications it's all rehab ie flexibility and strength in the associated areas.

Good Luck


----------



## Pam

All the best, Warri. 'You'll be reet' as we say in this neck of the woods.


----------



## Raven

Wishing you all the best Warri.  Hope everything goes fine for you on August 5th.
Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Lon

Sending Positive Thoughts your way and wish you a excellent procedure and speedy pain free recovery.


----------



## Glinda

DW, I wish you all the best with your surgery and recovery.  I'll be thinking of you, missing your wonderfully intelligent and articulate posts, and looking forward to your return to SF when you feel like it.  Like me, you are a planner.  You want to prepare for all eventualities.  Well, my gut feeling is you'll pull through with flying colors.  Then we'll have a big SF party for you!


----------



## ndynt

May your surgery go well with a swift recovery.  As others have said, rehab is the vital part of replacements.  I had bilateral knee replacements and there were quite a few with hip replacements in rehab with me.  They all did well.  Perhaps our having crack the whip therapists helped. :bigwink:   Therapy is not comfortable...but, you will be glad you pushed yourself.


----------



## RadishRose

Warrigal add me to the list of friends wishing you successful surgery and speedy recovery, please! I too have heard more than a few stories about rapid recoveries. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Warrigal

From the very early days it was evident that hip replacements were very beneficial and I'm very confident about undergoing this procedure. I've only just met my surgeon but I was impressed with his thoroughness and my GP has known me for about 35 years and I trust him to refer me to a good one. He also helped me to decide which private hospital. I was cheeky enough to ask the surgeon where he went to school to check his background and his answer was very satisfactory to me. He has a foreign sounding name but has obviously grown up in Sydney and did his training here which reassures me.

I will be asking the hospital and the rehab place if there is any way I could hook up to the internet while I am there. I won't be using one of those coin in the slot machines because they are absolutely hopeless. 

I don't have an iPad and am considering buying one because ATM I also don't have a functioning camera. Might be time to investigate the cost of this option.


----------



## Pappy

May I add my wishes for a speedy recovery, Warri. With your positive outlook, you have it made. Do consider an IPad. It is all I use. All desktops in the house have gone to their happy hunting ground.


----------



## ndynt

My son bought me a kindle when I went in for my knees. I found it much easier to use, after surgery,  than my laptop. Do not know how different it is there...but, in the states the hospital and Rehab both had wifi..so there was no problem getting online.


----------



## Warrigal

I intend to make inquiries,  ndynt. 

Does a kindle work like a computer i.e. lots of general applications or just a limited set?


----------



## ndynt

It does just about everything your pc does. Just much smaller.  And much less expensive than a Ipad.  Plus you can read on it.  Lots of free books available.  I read a lot while in rehab.  Only draw back I find is you can not use Google Play for apps.  Only Amazon.  But if you are into it...there are workarounds.


----------



## Warrigal

Thanks, I'll look into that option.


----------



## oldman

DW---Stay strong and follow your doctor's orders, especially any rehab instructions and I am sure all will go OK. My Orthopedic Surgeon told me that he would rather do a 100 hips to only doing one knee.


----------



## Butterfly

Dame Warrigal said:


> Saw the bone doctor (sawbones?) today and I am scheduled for a full hip replacement on 5th August.
> After that I will have 5 - 7 days of rehab to get me moving again. The centre where I will be going has its own pool.
> 
> Today the consultation cost me $140 with a Medicare*** rebate of $72. The X ray of my hip was bulk billed to Medicare - nothing to pay.
> When it comes to the hospital my private health insurance fund will cover the bill entirely as well as the prosthesis.
> Costs for the surgeon, his assistant and the anaesthetist will be in the order of $4,000 to $5,000 after Medicare and health fund rebates.
> 
> I think rehab will be covered too but haven't had that conversation yet.
> 
> I'll keep you posted.
> 
> ***Medicare is our universal health cover scheme. It is funded through the tax system with a 2% surcharge on all incomes above $22,000 pa. Seniors can earn more before paying the levy.



Hey, Dame Warrigal -- I had both hips replaced in 2013, a month apart.  Prior to having them replaced I could not walk unaided and was using a walker (with great pain) and sometimes a wheelchair.  Now, I do pretty much anything I want (except Doc says no skydiving or bungee jumping -- not a problem for me!).  It was absolutely a new lease on life.  Really wonderful!! Recovery was pretty easy --- very little pain at all.  I only spent 2 nights in the hospital for the first hip and 3 for the second the second had more damage in the socket part and needed a bit of reconstruction).  My doc here doesn't send you to rehab, just home to recuperate.  He feels hips heal better on their own, with just a bit of PT.  Just be sure to follow your surgeon's advice to the letter, and the biggest one is DON'T OVERDO!  I overdid it (out of sheer joy to be able to walk again) and wound up with some muscle problems, so had to stay quiet longer than I would have had I listened to him.  

As an extra added bonus -- the surgeon lengthened my short leg (had to wear a lift in my shoe all my life) and now they are the same length and I can wear SANDALS!!  Hip replacement is really a miracle, and it wasn't nearly the big deal I had dreaded.  Every day I am thankful I had it done.  

If you have any questions, I'll be glad to answer.  

There is a great online forum for hip and knee replacements, called bonesmart.org.  The folks on there are either all awaiting replacements or have had them.  They have members all over the world.  The forum was a great help to me when I was waiting for my replacement and right after it -- really nice, kind helpful people, and there is an orthopedic nurse moderator.

Sending you thoughts and prayers for a wonderful outcome like mine!


----------



## WhatInThe

Dame Warrigal said:


> From the very early days it was evident that hip replacements were very beneficial and I'm very confident about undergoing this procedure. I've only just met my surgeon but I was impressed with his thoroughness and my GP has known me for about 35 years and I trust him to refer me to a good one. He also helped me to decide which private hospital. I was cheeky enough to ask the surgeon where he went to school to check his background and his answer was very satisfactory to me. He has a foreign sounding name but has obviously grown up in Sydney and did his training here which reassures me.
> 
> I will be asking the hospital and the rehab place if there is any way I could hook up to the internet while I am there. I won't be using one of those coin in the slot machines because they are absolutely hopeless.
> 
> I don't have an iPad and am considering buying one because ATM I also don't have a functioning camera. Might be time to investigate the cost of this option.



background. Don't doctors have office walls coated with all their degrees, diplomas, seminars, completed classes and awards from various/frequently insignificant organizations in Australia.

Must re-emphasis rehab in and out patient will be critical. In other words they'll probably give exercises you'll have to do for months and probably should keep up after in some form. I learned a lot in physical rehab after my last surgery discovering some of my weak spots that after work improved pre operation/pre injury strength & flexibility. I read in a book that many joint including hip problems come from strength and flexibility issues to begin with which over time create or accelerate wear & tear since the joint isn't being used/working correctly.

Good Luck again.


----------



## Warrigal

Thanks Butterfly and Whatinthe for your helpful posts. 

I didn't notice diplomas on the wall and I suppose it was because he only uses these rooms once a week. I was first to arrive and the office assistant was busy getting out and setting up printers and other office stuff. He has rooms in three other suburbs and operates at four different private hospitals. This is not uncommon for specialists in Sydney. I wasn't worried because I trust my GP to recommend someone sound but by asking about the school, I automatically established that he would have attended an Australian university, probably Sydney University, our oldest one.

One reason why I've requested a period of rehab is because I need to be pushed to keep up an exercise routine. The rehab centre has a pool which will be very helpful. I could go to a local municipal pool but I'm reluctant to get in that one when I have a major wound. Besides, it's Winter over here. The pool may be slightly heated but the dressing room and the air certainly are not.


----------



## Warrigal

I contacted the hospital today to ask about WiFi.  It comes with the TV at modest cost so I will be able to keep an eye on the forum.
I was also wanting to know whether I could continue my weight loss program which involves replacing one or two meals daily with a shake of a soup. The answer was why not because people bring all sorts of food in from kebabs to Krispy Kreme donuts.

I've just completed 2 weeks on this program and have dropped 2 Kg. The waistline has come down 10 cm and I want to keep up the momentum while I still have the commitment.


----------



## ndynt

Perhaps you should confer with your surgeon regarding the shakes.  For after surgery protein is increased for healing.


----------



## Warrigal

I have already and he is happy. It is a medically approved program for people with osteoarthritis.
The shakes are high protein and the evening meal is balanced with protein, carbohydrate and vegetables. 
What does seem to be very carefully limited are carbohydrates, especially  sugars. The only fruit seems to be strawberries and other beery fruits.
Apparently they are not high in fructose.


----------



## ndynt

Terrific.  The shakes sound wonderful...especially that they include vegetables also.  Your weight loss is remarkable.  
BTW, today....for the first time I am using my Kindle to read/post on the forum.  Having a hard time seeing the print on my pc.  It is easier to read on here and works very well, despite the different format.  So, whether you choose a ipad or a kindle.....you will still be able to enjoy the forum.


----------



## Warrigal

With the WiFi I can use my laptop so I won't be buying anything else ATM.
I might shout myself to a cheap digital camera though.


----------



## ndynt

Personally, I found my laptop cumbersome.  Getting in and out of bed to get it.  And it was uncomfortable/heavy.  My son bought me a Kindle, so I could keep it in bed with me.  Just tucked it under my pillow.  Your situation may be different.  My laptop was a larger one and I had bilateral knee replacements.  So perhaps my mobility was more impaired than yours will be.


----------



## Warrigal

Only time will tell Nona.
 If I can't use the laptop then I'll just have to go to Plan B - TV and knitting.

I plan to knit a couple of meerkats soon.
My grand daughter is getting married in October


----------



## Ralphy1

Good luck!  But we expect, no, let me make that, we demand that you stay in touch...


----------



## Warrigal

If I'm still breathing, Ralphy, you will hear from me.
If not, hubby will deliver my epitaph.


----------



## ndynt

Dame Warrigal said:


> Only time will tell Nona.
> If I can't use the laptop then I'll just have to go to Plan B - TV and knitting.
> 
> I plan to knit a couple of meerkats soon.
> My grand daughter is getting married in October


They are delightful, Dame. Please share when you get them done.   Truthfully, if your rehab is anything like it is here...you will not have a lot of time.  Three times a day and the time you are expected to walk the halls alone takes up much of your days.


----------



## Ameriscot

Hope all goes very smoothly for you, Dame!  What about using an ipad in bed?  Less clunky than a laptop.


----------



## Warrigal

I don't own one yet.


----------



## Ameriscot

Dame Warrigal said:


> I don't own one yet.



Got lots of good books?


----------



## Ralphy1

You are just a young sprout, so not too worry, but get an iPad for your convalescence; in fact, and I'm sure that I speak for SF, I demand that you do this, too...


----------



## ndynt

A must watch for you.....



  Does this not make you "almost" anxious to be admitted?


----------



## JustBonee

Best wishes to you Warri .... hope all goes well.


----------



## Warrigal

I have to have another round of blood tests next Monday. 
Top of the list is HIV and at the bottom is nose and groin swabs. 
In between there are a whole lot of letters that mean nothing to me. Fun times ahead ? :eek1:

Still, if I have certification that I went in clean, I'll sue the pants off them if I come out with anything nasty :grin:

I've learned that the rehab place has a resident cat named Boris. 
I like that idea but just hope he isn't one of those cats that comes to sleep on your bed when you are about to cark it.


----------



## Butterfly

Dame Warrigal said:


> If I'm still breathing, Ralphy, you will hear from me.
> If not, hubby will deliver my epitaph.



You'll be breathing, believe me -- but you might just be too busy zipping around without much pain in your new hip that you won't have time to post!  You won't be spending much time in bed -- that was a no no from my surgeon.  They even got me out of bed a bit the day of my surgery.   Sitting in a recliner with legs elevated, maybe, but not in bed.  It won't be very long until you are feeling 110%, but they'll probably have you use a walker for a week or so, then a cane.  They do NOT want you falling down.  I had been flattened so long with pain that I sorta had to take a refresher course in walking (heel, toe, heel, toe, head up, etc.) but it was a delight to be mobile again.


----------



## Warrigal

Thanks Butterfly. I'm down to a pathetic shuffle now and I'm really looking forward to getting my stride back.


----------



## Warrigal

ndynt said:


> A must watch for you  Does this not make you "almost" anxious to be admitted?


What a sweetie. I've taught a few cystic fibrosis kids in my time and they were all bouncy extroverts like that one.
Sadly not one of them survived past about 16.


----------



## Ameriscot

Dame Warrigal said:


> Thanks Butterfly. I'm down to a pathetic shuffle now and I'm really looking forward to getting my stride back.



Good luck!  We'll all be sending you good vibes for little pain and very fast healing!  :love_heart:


----------



## Susie

Pappy said:


> May I add my wishes for a speedy recovery, Warri. With your positive outlook, you have it made. Do consider an IPad. It is all I use. All desktops in the house have gone to their happy hunting ground.


Agree with you about the iPad, Pappy, but would purchase an android, more flexible and easier to collect apps.
Son-in-law had 2 hip replacements, needed all the various aids to help him! All the very best, DW!


----------



## Warrigal

Thanks everyone. I hope you won't mind me giving a running commentary on the experience. In part I will be diarising for my own benefit but also to share with others something that may become someone else's experience.


----------



## Lara

No one minds at all! You're right, it will help others and we all want to hear how you're coming along! My prayers are with you.


----------



## NancyNGA

Please do share how things progress.  Many would be interested I'm sure.  I know I would.   Good wishes to you DW.


----------



## Warrigal

Getting close now. I've got my mind on what I want to take with me and how we are going to handle what is starting to look like luggage. I think I'll have to take the minimum for a few days and have the rest waiting at home for hubby to bring in as I start to need it.

Nails are trimmed and I think I'll get away with not having a haircut, although on second thoughts I might not be out and about for a while so I might have to have one on Monday.


----------



## Meanderer

Good luck, Warri!  Stay tough!


----------



## Pappy

Dame Warrigal said:


> Thanks everyone. I hope you won't mind me giving a running commentary on the experience. In part I will be diarising for my own benefit but also to share with others something that may become someone else's experience.



Please do. This may be in my future. The best of luck to you. Pappy


----------



## SeaBreeze

I'm sure you're nervous now about the operation, I know I would be.  Been thinking of you and hope everything goes well and without any problems.  You're smart to get a last haircut, like you say, you may not want to go out right away for such things.  Thanks for keeping us posted during the experience Warri, as some of us here may need to have a hip replaced in the future.  Hugs, sending positive thoughts your way. :love_heart:


----------



## Jackie22

Yes, I would like to add my good wishes, Warri, hope all goes well for you.  I may very well be facing the same thing soon as I have hip pain when I walk a lot.....anyway, I will be watching for your updates.....good luck.


----------



## ndynt

Also sending positive thoughts and energy,  You shall do fine... How about a hair cut, manicure..pedicure and ???  Pamper yourself.  And please continue your diary. Benefits all of us.  One fall and I will be looking at hip surgery also.  For, I was told my osteoporosis in my hips and lower back is very bad....despite several years of daily injections.


----------



## Josiah

All the best DW. Maybe when you're back on your feet, Lon will come by and invite you to go dancing.... he's always looking for a spry lass.


----------



## Butterfly

Do post a diary.  AND, from my experience with hip replacement -- you don't need to take much to the hospital.  I don't think I even ever opened my bag.  They make you wear their own gown, robe, etc.  And I went straight home upon release.  DO leave your jewelry at home, even wedding ring.  If you do wear it, they'll just make you give it over to whoever accompanies you, along with the clothes you wore in.  I just wore the same clothes home (something easy to get on and off, and non-restricting).  I think I just wore loose yoga type pants.  My doc doesn't send folks to rehab, so I went home.  My DIL stayed with me for one night at home, and then I was fine on my own, with her or my grandson coming in and out the first days to help me if I needed it.

You'll be amazed and delighted at how good you actually feel.  I woke up clear headed from the anesthesia, and had very good pain control (which does make you a bit fuzzy and sleepy).  When they got me out of bed not long after the surgery, I was so surprised and happy and how little pain I had compared to before the surgery that I actually cried!


----------



## chic

Good Luck Dame. Peace be with you. May you make a very speedy recovery from your surgery.


----------



## Ameriscot

Good luck, DW!!


----------



## Raven

Thinking of you and wishing you a speedy recovery Warri.
It will be good to hear how you are getting along so do keep in touch.
:rose:


----------



## Warrigal

Thank you all for your well wishes.


----------



## SifuPhil

Good luck, Dame. Maybe you can write some controversial posts ahead of time and set them to be sprinkled into the forum periodically so we don't miss your charm and wit. :love_heart:


----------



## Warrigal

Son in law has posted a photo of his meal in hospital today.
He ordered beef hot pot







I hope the hospital I'm going to is better than this. Ugh!


----------



## NancyNGA

OMG, I'm going to bite my tongue and not comment on that.

Hope it all goes well with you DW.:rose:


----------



## WhatInThe

Probably kind of late now but did the doctors put you on a pre operation physical therapy program. Some feel recovery time is reduced in many operations and procedures if the area can be pre strengthened which reduces the need to start rehab/therapy with little or no physical conditioning.

Any way good luck again and stay well.


----------



## grannyjo

I'm interested in knowing which sort of hip replacement you are going to undergo.

Is it the minimally invasive front,  or the major rear operation?

Just had to comment on the food photo - looked a whole lot like that which I had served up to me.  Tasted just like it looked like too.  lol


----------



## Warrigal

Minimally invasive from the front, Grannyjo. 
Less muscle cut means quicker healing afterwards. 
Hopefully, anyway.


----------



## Butterfly

I had the posterio-lateral approach because I had so much damage to my acetabulum (hip socket).  Fast healing from that, too.  Surgeon didn't cut muscle, just shoved it aside to work.  

Because of that damage, my surgeon advised me to be very careful pre-op (no exercise -- as if I could have done any, anyway) so as to do not further damage and cause the hip to collapse.  I did great post-op.  Hip replacements, both techniques and hardware, have been improving by the day in the last few years.


----------



## Butterfly

Dame Warrigal, do you go into the hospital on the day of surgery, or the night before?  I went in the day of surgery before the crack of dawn. 

Did you have to wait long for your surgery?  I had to wait about 3 months for an operating room, but I wanted my particular surgeon and the particular hospital.  They do a lot of joint replacements around here -- I guess it is because of the aging population.


----------



## Warrigal

I will go into hospital on the day of surgery (5th August) which happens to be hubby's birthday. Tomorrow we phone to find out when they want me to turn up.

I have been preparing for this operation for some time now but have only recently seen the orthopaedic surgeon - 15th July. He booked me in immediately after discussing which hospital I preferred - I had a choice of four. 

My preparations to date have been a visit to my GP because I wasn't feeling up to par earlier this year and I was subjected to a battery of blood tests. One indicated I might be developing a lung clot so a scan was ordered. All normal and clear. He prepared a detailed referral with full medical history and said that he was serving me up to the surgeon on a plate, ready to eat.

Then a check up with the cardiologist (I was due anyway) and he ordered a stress test. Passed the test and was told my arteries are about average for my age. 

Also a check up with my dentist. One filling to replace an old amalgam one that had broken away and a full mouth X-ray to make sure no infection is lurking in the jaw bones.

The orthopaedic surgeon's nurse ordered another battery of blood and urine tests to look for HIV and golden staph, among other things. I also had X-rays that convinced him that I needed this operation. He was a good listener and decided to go immediately so that I can be healed in time for my grand daughter's wedding early in October.

Medically all has been prepared.

Today I went out and had a haircut, bought a couple of books to give hubby for his birthday and bought a new digital camera because my last one isn't working. I've got new headphones to allow me to listen to TV and radio on my laptop if I want to. 

I also passed the dress shop and called in. The sales assistant was very happy that I did because she hadn't had a customer for over an hour and I now have three new items for my wardrobe to wear when I come home again. Finally I lashed out on some large Tiger prawns to have for our evening meal, with salad and a fresh poppy seed bread roll.

I also found time today to call in to spend some time with a friend who is dying of cancer. 
I may not see her face again and this was the most important thing I did all day.


----------



## hollydolly

Dw this is the first time I've read this thread...and firstly I want to wish you a smooth procedure and to get well as soon as possible. I can absolutely empathise with you with regard the pain....so you must be both in trepidation and excitement at the same time at the thought of the procedure and the results.

When I was in hospital last month in a 6 bed female ward, three of the ladies were in having hip replacements, they were all in their 70's, and were very anxious. The procedure's were scheduled to take 5 hours so they were quite scared ...but I can tell you that when they came back to recovery they all seemed to be chipper and very relieved that they everything went much more smoothly than they'd anticipated . They were due to be in patients for 5 days  and I understood from them that recovery will take around 4 months or potentially a little longer depending on their own body's healing time, and also the extent of their personal surgery...2 ladies had one hip done and the 3rd had both 

I wish you well very quickly and mostly pain free very soon, and hope everything goes exactly the way you are hoping .


----------



## grannyjo

I'm sure you'll do well Dame Warrigal - I've heard that a lot of people are up and moving about within a day of that operation.


----------



## Debby

Fingers crossed for you DW that you're up and back at beach volley ball real soon!  Sending good thoughts your way on the big day!

(and between you and me, I think you'll see your friend again at some 'point in time' !  You've probably been friends forever!)


----------



## RadishRose

Thinking of you DW. Wishing you success and rapid recovery! Please post video of you dancing the hula for us when you're healed. :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze

You'll be in my thoughts Warri, early Happy Birthday to your hubby!  resent:


----------



## Rainee

Thinking of you Warri .. I watched my calender so I wouldn`t miss you and its still the 4th so best of luck with tomorrow and 
we will be praying for your healing and painfree surgery.. hope all goes well, keep in touch on how you are..take care


----------



## Warrigal

Today's the day. Although I don't have to be at the hospital until 10.30 this morning, I'm awake now at 5.45 am after a bad night where my joints decided to torment me in bed. In spite of being very tired I could not get to sleep easily because every time I lied down I could not find a position that was not painful.

I am so looking forward to my cyborg conversion.


----------



## Butterfly

Dame Warrigal, you are in my thoughts and prayers today.  I forgot you are a day ahead of me -- I meant to be sure to send you a well-wishing e-mail before you went in.  But it is already "tomorrow" there -- or maybe it's yesterday here. 

Anyway it's only the 4th here.  Anyway -- best wishes for a recovery and result as good as mine!


----------



## Warrigal

Thanks Butterfly. Just filling in time now at home. Hubby wants to leave now but we would be ridiculously early. I'm not budging for at least another half hour.


----------



## Binkie55

_Bit late on this, but good luck with the surgery..

Really is a piece of cake, that surgery is so defined now..

I had a total hip replacement two and a half years ago. In the hospital at 530 am surgery at 10 am. having some soup at around 4 pm.

Was up the next day and visited rehab climbed some steps, went home the next day..

Because of all the illness in the hospitals they don't like keeping you in more than 3 to 4 days..

Took me almost a total 2 years to recovery to a point where I walk with a slight limp, never had any hip pain most was in the thigh where they drill and install the shaft..

This is in Canada_


----------



## Fern

All the best to you Warrigal.


----------



## ndynt

Finally today is the day and most likely your surgery is over and you are still sedated.  My thoughts and prayers were with you today.  Now waiting to hear how you are progressing.


----------



## Warrigal

Hi, everyone.

Because of the different time zones, I was operated on yesterday at around 2.pm and it is now Thursday 6th,10.50 am. I'm sitting up in bed, washed and fed and doing leg exercises in bed every half hour. The surgeon will visit after lunch and then I will be allowed out of bed. 

I'm feeling very good ATM and happy that it is over.

Thanks for all the good wishes.


----------



## SeaBreeze

That sounds very good Warri, whew!, glad all went well and it's over...hugs. :love_heart:


----------



## grannyjo

Sounds like you're doing OK.  I'm so glad about that.  Won't be long before you're out of bed and walking about.  You'll really enjoy being able to walk without that darned hip pain.


----------



## Kadee

Glad to hear you have your surgery over with DW and all went well......And by now have more than likely taken a walk to test out your new hip,  I know both men and women involved in dancing who are very happy with their results of hip and knee replacements..

On the subject of IPads I have had one for almost two years I rarely use my lap top..The iPad takes a little getting used to for tasks such as copying and pasting , or setting up files, I have personally found Apple staff in their shops or on the helpline phone number marvellous if any help is needed.. I feel it's well worth it to have a lightweight "computer" to talk to our fellow friends on SF  while sitting back in a recliner chair ..Hubby has a Andriod tablet, it is very heavy compaied to my Apple iPad it makes my wrist ache just picking his up


----------



## Pam




----------



## Meanderer

Glad to hear all went well! Cheers!


----------



## chic

Dame Warrigal said:


> Hi, everyone.
> 
> Because of the different time zones, I was operated on yesterday at around 2.pm and it is now Thursday 6th,10.50 am. I'm sitting up in bed, washed and fed and doing leg exercises in bed every half hour. The surgeon will visit after lunch and then I will be allowed out of bed.
> 
> I'm feeling very good ATM and happy that it is over.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes.



I'm so pleased to hear the good news!


----------



## Butterfly

YAY! SO glad to hear this from you.  Keep us posted.  Have they gotten you out of bed yet??


----------



## Warrigal

Yes, but had to wait until a drain was removed. I've been on my feet to make sure I wasn't going to faint and had a lesson on leg manoeuvres using the frame. Then I sat up for a while. Hoping to do more walking tomorrow when I am minus another couple of tubes.

This hospital is very good and the food is great too.


----------



## SifuPhil

Huzzah for you, Dame! Here's to a speedy and painless recovery. :encouragement:


----------



## Ameriscot

Good to hear DW!  A speed recovery!  :love_heart:


----------



## Jackie22

Nice to hear that you are doing good and have good food......speedy recovery.


----------



## Falcon

What GREAT news  Dame W.  Happy that things are going so well for you.  May I have the next dance?  :love_heart:


----------



## hollydolly

I missed your post DW...what a trooper, posting already so soon..WTG...:thumbsup1:..I'm delighted everything is going so well for you, I'm sure I wouldn't have been nearly so brave..


----------



## Pappy

Glad to hear it went well and you are feeling good. Here's a little cartoon for you.


----------



## AZ Jim

Good food is half the battle DW.  Glad it's done and of course wishing you the best for a speedy recovery.   Stop by the bar and I'll set up with whatever ya want.


----------



## ndynt

Such good news....now, wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Warrigal

It is now 3.45 pm on day two post op. I've been liberated from all of the tubes and other paraphernalia  and I've been on two corridor walks with the physio. I'm now ambulatory with regards to the toilet but only with supervision.  I'm remarkably stable on my feet and I have exercises to perform in bed and in the chair.

I'm in my own nightie now and feeling remarkably good. I reckon tomorrow I'll be dangerous. I might find the camera and takes some photos.


----------



## Butterfly

GREAT!  See -- you're doing wonderfully! They sent me home day 2 post op and I did very well.  I was SO glad it was over with and SO delighted at how good I felt!  I couldn't wait to get the second one done and have it REALLY over with.  Second one was 29 days after the first one, and after that I was truly free and could get on my life sans walker, wheelchair or cane!

Do you  have to wear compression stockings for a while?  I truly hated those.


----------



## Warrigal

Yes, I still have the pressure stockings but until this morning I also had my legs in some wraps that were computer controlled compression waves  continuously massaging the calves. Good for preventing clots but acted like anchors preventing movement of the legs.


----------



## NancyNGA

Dame Warrigal said:


> ..... I reckon tomorrow I'll be dangerous. ...



  Good for you, DW!!


----------



## RadishRose

*Here's your grass skirt Warrigal-*



*Hurry up and heal, your dance partner is waiting......*


----------



## Warrigal

Today is day 3, 9.00am. I am getting stronger in the legs. Last night after a toilet excursion I was able to put myself back into bed unaided for the first time. Getting out is much easier. I am remarkably stable on my feet and feeling very confident.

I had my first shower today and I'm now sitting in a chair feeling very human indeed. Leg exercises now and later more walking with the physio. In 48 hours I will be transferred to a rehab hospital for some more intensive exercises. I asked for this because my thighs had turned to jelly and I will need the services of  drill sergeant to get me back up to peak performance. Also, Hubby is an atrocious cook and I'm not coming home until I can do all of the meal preparation myself.


----------



## Warrigal

RadishRose said:


> *Here's your grass skirt Warrigal-*
> 
> View attachment 20189
> 
> *Hurry up and heal, your dance partner is waiting......*
> 
> View attachment 20190



Now that's what I call an incentive. :lofl:


----------



## ndynt

Congratulations on your progress. Rehab sounds like a very wise choice, Warrigal.  After my knee replacements I went to rehab for a few weeks.  There were several there with hip replacements.  The PT was wonderful.  Three times a day and walking in the halls in between.  Comparing the available equipment and quality of treatment with those that opted for outpatient PT....I was so very glad I made that choice.
I find the difference in post op care there and here interesting.  Here hip and knee replacement patients are up and walking within hours after surgery....with PT twice a day, starting the next day, prior to rehab.  It will be interesting to hear of your progress and how the outcomes may differ.


----------



## Raven

It's good to hear you are doing so well Warri.  You are a real trooper with a positive
attitude.  
Best wishes for a quick recovery so you will be back to feeling like yourself again and
pain free.

:rose:


----------



## Fern

Sounds like you are coming along fine Warri, won't be long before your up & at it.


----------



## Warrigal

Nine am on 4th day and I'm feeling much better. I developed some pain yesterday and was back to limping. I slept a lot of hours in the afternoon and night and I woke much refreshed. I've breakfasted and had a shower and shampoo. 


I'm sitting in a chair now waiting for the physio to arrive. 

Anyone dreading this operation should have no fears. It's probably no worse than any other and probably easier than some.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks for the update Warri, you seem to be doing very well, that's good to hear. :love_heart:  Nice to know the operation wasn't too bad, may need one someday, never know.


----------



## Meanderer

Glad to hear things are going well with you!


----------



## Warrigal

I'm back online again and have now moved to the rehab hospital and have a new connection.

This is day 5 and I'm cruisin'. 

I can walk around the room without the walker but they prefer that I don't. I'm independent for showering and going to the toilet and tomorrow I start hydrotherapy and gym work

Here are a few photos to prove how well I am.

Day 1 after op, still in hospital gown 



Day 3, in a chair, wearing own night clothes and minus all drips and tubes.



Day 5, at the rehab hospital, just settled in. Back online and wearing regular clothes



I'm enjoying lovely fresh food. Today's lunch at rehab - panfried beef with salad of the day, plus tomato juice.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Warrigal, you look wonderful! So happy you're doing well, and that food looks delightful from the rehab hospital, nothing like the hospital food I remember here from years ago.  Hope you heal quickly and completely. :love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose

You look so happy DW. That steak and salad looks good too. Glad you're doing so well!


----------



## Butterfly

Glad to see you looking so well (and happy, too!).  How long will you be in the rehab place?  Did the pain you developed the other day go away? I hope so.


----------



## ndynt

You look wonderful.  Nice that you are in rehab and all settled in....ready to start serious therapy.


----------



## Warrigal

I'll be here for about 2 weeks before I go home.

I've just finished my first gym session and I'm feeling very good.

I haven't had another experience of pain other than some stiffness after sitting in the chair for a while. This morning they gave me an Endone tablet before the first hydrotherapy session but it would seem that it caused my BP to take a dive  and I was too fuzzy in the head to  do the therapy. Instead I had a sleep.

I was supposed to take another Endone before the gym but since I am pretty much pain free we decided to skip it. I had no trouble with the routine and no pain during or afterwards. It actually felt good to stretch the muscles in  gentle way.


----------



## Ameriscot

Looking good DW! Glad you are healing well!


----------



## Rainee

Warri you are just amazing.!!.. myself I`d be terrified.. I have bad knees but unfortunately cannot be fixed as I have nerve damage and 
have to put up with it and the pain so I am thrilled to bits that your doing so well and pain free.. you will be ..back to line dancing again .. keep up the good works !..


----------



## Warrigal

Get a second opinion, Rainee. The techniques keep improving.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Warri, I am glad to see that you are looking so good, and so soon after the operation, too!  It looks like you are in a hospital that has good meals. That is always nice when the food is edible. 
It sounds like you will be home before too much longer, and I am sure that you will be glad to be back in yourown home again.


----------



## Warrigal

No HFL, I'm in here for two weeks of residential rehab and after that I'll be coming back two days a week for extra gym and pool sessions for another 4 weeks.

I had my first pool session this morning and it felt wonderful. Ever seen the movie _Cocoon_? It was just like that. I've dropped 20 years, the 10 extra I was feeling before the op and another 10 for good luck.



A gym  session this afternoon will be my second. The first was very easy.

I am essentially pain free. No more targin or endone unless I ask for it.

I've met the cat, Boris, and a very disreputable looking old tom cat he is. He's a long haired variety and needs a good grooming and his ear indicates that he has been in a recent fight. Still, he was happy to accept a scratch and a rub.


----------



## ndynt

How wonderful you have therapy in a pool, Warri.  So wish my rehab had that option.  How often is physical therapy? So soon you will be even better than you have been for many years.


----------



## Warrigal

One hydrotherapy and one gym session per day, Nona. I'm starting to feel my muscles from this morning's pool session but nothing too taxing.

I think I'm already better than I have been for years.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I can't believe how great you're recovering Warrigal, that's amazing!  Looks like nice pool therapy, so happy you're feeling better than you have in years! :yougogirl:


----------



## Susie

A big "hello" to Boris!
Love your sense of humor, D.W.!
Wish some of my mathematically gifted relatives had you as a teacher when they were young!
You are truly an inspiration!    
All the very best for a speedy and complete recovery!


----------



## Butterfly

Dame Warrigal, isn't it amazing how fast you feel SO much better  Seems like big deal orthopedic surgery would be a lot harder than the hip replacement really is?  Especially since you know they took out a big chunk of your bone and replaced it with a metal rod and ball?  And I agree it takes years off you.  I was on the fast track to becoming a little old lady, what with the pain and immobility -- I'm a new person now and it is GREAT to be able to walk again, and without pain!  It did take me a while to get the strength back in my quads, but it was worth every second of it. 

Looking back, I can't believe that before the surgery I was absolutely terrified of the whole process.

So glad you are doing so well.


----------



## Ameriscot

Good to hear you are doing so well, DW!  Looks like you are getting amazing care!


----------



## Warrigal

I will be discharged next week (Mon 24) and before that (Thur 20) they are driving me home to check out the equipment that I will need and any modifications to the bathroom etc.

I talked to a doctor this morning (not my surgeon) and we discussed my progress (good) and the state of my knees (not so good). Both knees are worn badly and will eventually need replacement but first we try more conservative treatments - orthotics, thigh strengthening and weight loss. This should put any operations off for a while. Long enough for hubby to have his back operation and recover.

Tomorrow I have to abandon my sporty red rollator and start using a single stick to encourage me to walk normally. Eventually, I hope to get rid of the stick too.





I love my rollator because it is a portable seat to rest on as well as a generous handbag. It's amazing what I carry inside it.


----------



## Linda

Something else the rollator is good for, but don't tell anyone I told you this, is putting a plate on the seat and then rolling it up and down the counters of food at a buffet.  You can pile your plate high with food and still roll yourself over to a table to eat.   I've seen it done.


----------



## Warrigal

It is now 16 days since my op and I have made considerable progress. The rollator has been banned and I'm walking with a very lightly held walking stick. The wound is very clean and all stitches are gone. There is still a bit of swelling in the thigh at the end of a day's activity but it is holding up to increasingly taxing flexibility and strengthening exercises in the pool and gym.

Yesterday the occupational therapist drove me home, checked out the height of all the chairs that I use and our bed, inspected the shower and toilet and the few steps we have outside. Only a couple of recommendations needed for my return, including a shower stool, a foam cushion for the recliner lounge chair and a bit of yellow tape on a small trip point outside until hubby gets someone in to grind down bit of concrete. Then she drove me back to the rehab hospital again. It was a very pleasant excursion and we had a good conversation as we drove along. Her family migrated to Australia from Hong Kong before the British handed it back to mainland China.

Two more days here and I will be discharged but I will then be coming back two days a week for another eight sessions as an outpatient.

I cannot praise enough the treatment I have received  and when my time comes to have knee surgery that is looking increasingly necessary, I will be back here for another successful recovery.


----------



## Butterfly

So glad for you, DW.  As a PS, my knees (which are not great) got a LOT better after I had the hips done and could walk again with a normal gait.  Doc also told me many people experience  more knee pain in the immediate aftermath of the surgery because the surgeon has to do a lot of jerking around on your legs to dislocate the hip so they can repair it.


----------



## Warrigal

Discharge tomorrow (Monday morning) and then I'll be back on Thursday morning for the first of the eight outpatient sessions in the pool and gym over four weeks.
I'm looking forward to my own bed and hubby will no doubt be glad to have the Kitchen Fairy back. 

When all of this is settled I'll give everyone a run down on the costs of these treatments.
We have private insurance and while there are some out of pocket expenses, they are remarkably light.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Glad to hear you'll be home soon Warrigal, that's gonna feel so good! :girl_hug:


----------



## Butterfly

Hey, Dame W., how are you doing?  Are you getting around the  house all right?  The biggest hurdle (no pun intended) I had was getting over the edge of the bathtub to take a shower.


----------



## Warrigal

:sunshine: Don't tell Hubby but last night I sneaked a bath because I wanted to have a good soak. 
I made it in and out OK but I will behave from now on and use the shower with the shower stool.

Last night I had a very disturbed night and today has been a bit rough. 
I slept for a fair bit of the afternoon and now I'm very much awake (7.45 pm).
It could be another long night ahead.

I'm not sore but I am very stiff.

I've resumed the role of chief cook but hubby is the chief bottle washer, bed maker etc.
He is also doing the shopping until I am feeling more like leaving the house. Soon, I hope.


----------



## SifuPhil

Just take your time, Dame - I know you're probably chomping at the bit but one little set-back could damage all the good you've accomplished. Good luck!


----------



## Warrigal

Yes Phil. I will behave because I don't want to dislocate it while the muscles are still weak.


----------



## Butterfly

Gosh, Dame W., how did you ever get out of the bathtub?  I don't think I could get up from a sitting position in the bathtub if I  had to.  Part of the problem is not-so-hot Knees.


----------



## Warrigal

I let out the water using my toe to dislodge the plug, then rolled over onto my tum.
From there I was able to get to my hands and knees quite easily and holding on to one side of the bath and a handle on the other I could stand erect.
My bath, which is nearly 50 years old, has a low level dip where you step out which is good for someone with short legs like yours truly.

Today hubby set up the shower with a temporary hand held attachment and I had a lovely long hot shower and washed my hair. It was heaven.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sounds like your hubby's taking good care of you Warrigal, please be very careful in the tub and shower, I'd hate to see anything happen to you, you've done so well this far. :love_heart:


----------



## Warrigal

I'll behave SeaBreeze. I won't be pushing my luck.

We took a short trip to the shops this afternoon so that I could buy appropriate swimwear for hydrotherapy. I chose separates because it is just too hard to fight my way in and out of my one piece straitjacket. Then we stocked up on some fresh meat from the butcher's shop. After that I was pretty done in so I came home and lay down for about 30 minutes. I have very little stamina and will need to keep pushing myself to develop my strength.

Tomorrow morning I will be back to the rehab hospital for my first gym and hydrotherapy (1 of 8) as an outpatient.


----------



## Butterfly

The stamina takes a while to come back.  My surgeon said that was a normal thing, and to expect it.  He said the surgery was a  huge "insult" to the body as a whole, and between that, and all the drugs you were subjected to during and immediately after surgery, it takes a while.    And, of course, I did it twice within 30 days, so I was pretty "insulted."  It did take a good bit of time to get stamina back.  Right in the beginning, getting to the kitchen and back to the den really pooped me out.  Slowly but surely I got stronger, though.  Part of the problem was that when I first got home after the surgery, I had no appetite and wasn't eating much.  I got chewed out for that, and got a lecture about PROTEIN, PROTEIN, PROTEIN for healing.  I'm mostly vegetarian, so sometimes do get sloppy about protein, so I started eating chicken breast and fish.   Since I live alone, I'm not always good about organized meals.


----------



## Linda

Thank you for sharing your journey with us Warri.  My brother will be having that before long and darn it, it seems that he and I have a lot of the same health issues.  I am 6 years younger than he is.  That warm bath sounds good and I know why you went to the trouble of having it.   I can only take a bath when I visit my daughter as we have only a shower.  I like the handheld shower head too but mine isn't temporary.  I miss it when I visit people who don't have one.


----------



## Warrigal

Hubby went out today and bought some fittings that allow him to have a regular shower from a fixed high position and me to have a hand held shower sitting on the shower chair. This is a solution both of us can live with.

Yesterday I had my first therapy sessions as an outpatient - gym first with some more challenging routines, morning tea then a session in the pool. It felt really good.


----------



## Warrigal

Five and a bit weeks after surgery I am walking well without a stick, having daily baths and have given the over-toilet chair the flick. I can pick up things from the floor without any strain and can easily stand from a chair without using my hands. I'm driving again, can stand on my feet for longer periods and have tackled a flight of stairs up and down rather than use the lift.

I don't need any strong pain killers because I have no pain from my hip but I still take Panadol Osteo for my knees. I have three more sessions of outpatient physio sessions in the gym and the pool and then I am finished with. My legs are much stronger now and my balance is also very good, thanks to the graduated exercise program.

If anyone is worried about having a hip replacement I would say think again. I would recommend the anterior approach (cut from the front) because healing is easier and a period of post op physio is also beneficial.


----------



## ndynt

How wonderful that you have had such a amazing recovery, Warri.  About your knees, did your MD mention Hyluronan injections?  They forestalled my having to have knee surgury for two years.


----------

